# Mass Attacks



## Sam (Nov 18, 2005)

Let me start off by saying that I generally do not enjoy katas. Once I have learned the entire thing I do learn to appreciate it some - and I see the value of kata - but in general, I do not like katas.

I started learning mass attacks last night, and I got to the right inverted chop, left chop, right palm to the groin.

I LOVE THIS KATA.

that is all.

:rofl:

Seriously though. Why did this kata not suck, and why is it so much easier to learn than the long and shorts 1-3? I practiced it like 7 times before I went to sleep - and I never practice kata! (I know, I'm going to karate hell for that if I don't soon change my ways).

I like this kata.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Alot of folks on this board won't know this form as it is particular to the Tracy's system.  My understanding is that it was originally designed as a tournament form, and was supposed to showcase some of the differences between kenpo and the more traditional styles out there.  It also isn't really designed (IMO) as an educational vehicle so that may be why you find it fun to do.

Lamont


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is what I have been told about Mass Attacks from Ted Sumner. In the early 1960s, Ed Parker gave the Tracy brothers, along with several other of his black belts, permission to create a form for use in open competition. The black belts created Mass Attacks, and Ed Parker approved of it as an "unauthorized" Kenpo form that could be used for competition. Ed Parker also gave permission for any participant to alter or stylize the form to suit themselves for the tournament. Subsequently, the form had become a requirement in the Tracy system, but not in American Kenpo. 


Hope that helps.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## DutchKenpo (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,

Is there a written piece on the mass attack form?
sounds interresting or maybe even a video?

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 18, 2005)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Is there a written piece on the mass attack form?
> sounds interresting or maybe even a video?
> ...


 
Not that I am aware of, but the form is made up of about 15 or so techniques taken from the green belt curriculum that Tracy's uses.  All the techniques are designed for use in scenarios against 2 or more attackers at once.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Nov 18, 2005)

There is a demonstration of MASS ATTACKS for viewing on Mr. Dennis Nackord's website.  I think you have to register first, but it is free and is a great resource for Kenpo research and study.  Best wishes.....

http://www.nackordkarate.com/

-Garry


----------



## Sam (Nov 21, 2005)

From kenpousa.com



> MASS ATTACK
> 
> Begin with the Advanced Chinese Salutation. Step to the right horse stance as the arms circle out and overhead forming a triangle with the fingertips and thumbs. Bring the hands together in a prayer position in front of your chest. Immediately change this hand position into the Weapon Shield hand position. Slap the inner thighs with the back of the hands, slide the left foot to the right neutral stance, knees bent. Circle arms up overhead and down with the fingertips together, palms facing down. Right foot circles drawing an arc on the floor, same with the left as you end up in a horse stance. Right foot slides to the left to a neutral stance as the arms clear out and chamber.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 21, 2005)

That doesn't look like a lot as far as a form goes. Is this done both sides?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 21, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like a lot as far as a form goes. Is this done both sides?


 
Mass Attack is short -- not much longer than Short 3.  As a matter of fact, it is a perfect complement to Short 3.  I regularly combined Short 3 with Mass Attack in competition.  Simply go from the last technique in Short 3 to the first technique in Mass Attack.  It makes a kata that is much more interesting than Long 3.  I even did this combination with 4 attackers in the Self-Defense Technique Division at the Long Beach Internationals once...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 21, 2005)

Well that sounds kinda cool. It probably would work better in my mind if I knew the other form.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 21, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> Let me start off by saying that I generally do not enjoy katas. Once I have learned the entire thing I do learn to appreciate it some - and I see the value of kata - but in general, I do not like katas.
> 
> I started learning mass attacks last night, and I got to the right inverted chop, left chop, right palm to the groin.
> 
> ...


 
I take this to mean you got your blue belt (it's a green belt form, IIRC)? Congratulations!


----------



## Sam (Nov 22, 2005)

ah, you are what I like to call

"too smart for your own damn good,"

(not that I've heard that phrase very often, or anything.)


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm with ya, can't sytand forms/katas either.
I learn and practice them strictly for curriculum requirements only.  Would much rather work with a partner on the three stooges techniques.
Of course, for vacations or when no training partner is available this is one of those scenario's where forms come in very handy to get a martial workout for those times.   I especially like weapon forms/katas for this scenario and I also like to use my weighted weapons for that extra workout as well as the occasional hernia.


----------



## KenpoDusty (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont particularly like to do katas either, but when you dont have a partner to practice on/with, then 'air karate' becomes a good alternative. I mainly use katas to really solidify my stances and nail the basics.

Keep smiling
Dusty


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

you can get a copy of the form from the tracy website.   mass attack is a really fun form, very different from the other traditional kenpo katas.

if you live in colorado, new mexico, arizona or west texas, the AKKA kenpo organization has a lot of similar katas in their green and brown belt requirements.  these in addition to the more common long 1-8 and short 1-3.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

I believe the second to the last technique is Twisted Staves off a two man wrist grabs.  I always liked this kata.  Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 8, 2006)

stickarts.com said:
			
		

> I believe the second to the last technique is Twisted Staves off a two man wrist grabs. I always liked this kata. Thanks for bringing it up.


 
  No, I beleive he is correct, its Kung Fu Wrist. (At least that's how I learned it).

brian Jones


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 8, 2006)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> No, I beleive he is correct, its Kung Fu Wrist. (At least that's how I learned it).
> 
> brian Jones


 
yup, that's right.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 8, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> No, I beleive he is correct, its Kung Fu Wrist. (At least that's how I learned it).
> 
> 
> 
> brian Jones



SHE! SHE SHE SHE!

I am definitely a girl.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> SHE! SHE SHE SHE!
> 
> I am definitely a girl.



Sam,

The mistake only means your online self-defense is working.  Take it with a smile and enjoy the laugh.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

d





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Sam,
> 
> The mistake only means your online self-defense is working.  Take it with a smile and enjoy the laugh.



Online self defense?

I wasn't mad. Just loud.


----------

